# Help temp gauge spiked then returned to normal, "engine overheated" and "turn off car



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you have a scan gauge or obd2 scanner at all? Curious what temperature the PCM is seeing now. Should be close to ambient after sitting overnight. If not, the sensor could have failed and sending back extraneous info which you should see via high ECT value. Water temp sensors are cheap, just make sure you get Acdelco, they're not all made the same.


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

Update:
Waterpump locked up, overheated the car, she pulled off (says she only had it running about 3 minutes b4 she shut it off.

I pulled the timing cover and verified it had skipped a tooth or two, but it doesn't sound like there's any interference. 
I need to plug the OZ tuner in to see if there's any codes, beca us the Uscan shows nothing.

From all the research I've done and the gm factory manuals there is nothing indicating an interference type design. 
I've ordered the parts from the dealer (only $315)
Wp is on back order, has to be sourced from another dealer).
I think it won't start because the cam sensor and the crank sensor are showing conflicting positions. I will be making doing the job when the parts come in, and I will have the first thorough video of a timing belt water pump job on a diesel Cruze that proves it isn't an interference engine. 
Otherwise I've lost this motor at 40k. 
Just so you guys know it was making that Zinging noise before the tune, now unknown it was the sound of the belt wobbling and cutting into the inside of the timing cover. 
What a piece of sh!t. 
Opal Fail.
Never again will I buy another.


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here are some pics of the belt all worn from the locked up waterpump.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Wouldn’t this be covered under 5 yr/100K warranty? 

I lost a water pump at 63K and GM replaced the pump and timing belt/tensioner/idler no charge.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Wouldn’t this be covered under 5 yr/100K warranty?
> 
> I lost a water pump at 63K and GM replaced the pump and timing belt/tensioner/idler no charge.


With a full delete I doubt they'd give him the time of day.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I couldn't tell what the pictures were supposed to show. 
I do think a trip to the dealer would be worthwhile. What's to lose?

Also, the engine is certainly an interference type, like all automotive diesels. Look at the cutaway of this engine.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

OP best hope is GM covers it under drive train warranty, most everyone knows it’s an interference engine, changing the timing belt, water pump, and tensioner is preventative maintenance so if the belt breaks you don’t looses the engine and screw up the valves and head and pistons.

100k drivetrain warranty is a big deal, I don’t understand why some one spends 1500 to maybe taking away warranty on several thousands of engine and tranny warranty. Blows my mind. Wish this guy the best of luck with getting it covered. I can fully understand why someone deletes after the drive train warranty.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Well that escalated quickly! Sucks to hear, hopefully no major damage was done. Interference or not, it will really depend on PTV clearance and timing as to whether or not there is major internal damage (i.e. bent valves). The belt is still intact, so the cam/crank were not freely spinning out of sync. A tooth or two shouldn't be then end of the motor. Plenty of guys misalign SBC motors with larger cams, usually just run terribly and is easily rectified.

As for the pics, not sure what you're showing.. 1st looks like a pile of belt at the WP drive. 2nd I don't know lol


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dealer says the powertrain is void because of the tune (no surprise there)
The pictures suck because this site resizes them.

You are supposed to be looking at the side view with the timing cover removed, showing the belt chafed up and the waterpump pully covered in melted plastic from where it wobbled and lathed into the cover.

I ran the borescope down each cylinder today. 
No metal debris in any combustion chambers, also the valve reliefs are clean.
#1 piston shows some slight pitting, which I suspect has more to do with the lean burn activity during
Regens.
I've got everything coming on order within the next few days including the crankshaft holding tool and the camshaft holding tool.

I'm going to include the borescope pics in the next post.

I have the GM reproduction manuals for this engine, and the only thing I could find that hints at interference was the warning during timing the camshaft to never turn it counter clockwise.

If this engine is indeed an interference design, I would be very surprised if mine is damaged because I could find no evidence of valve clash, nor could I hear any suspect noises during cranking. 

Time will tell, and I intend to make a video.


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

Borescope pics of piston tops in cyl's 
With a right angle mirror I also inspected the walls, all of them are smooth


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I really dont like that last pic. Is there any way to get a higher rez pic? I have never seen anything like that before from a Internal pic. I am a newb though.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

That last pic looks like something burned away more than something from contact with a valve. You might want to post that over on TDI Club, they’ve seen a lot more of this kind of stuff.


----------



## Nuke108 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good News!!!

Replaced the waterpump, idler pulley, tensioner, and serpentine belt. I
It Runs Perfect!!!

I also bought the special holding tools for the camshaft and crankshaft to so the job with ease.

During the job I lined up the fuel pump and cam sprocket to put #1 Cylinder at TDC, and then I discovered the crank sprocket was retarded by over a quarter turn. 
Just for you folks who may be rolling your eyes, that's nearly 10 teeth.

I can't say for certain, but I would bet on this motor being non interference.
I'm so happy that I got this back in service.

Also I compared the new GM factory waterpump to the old one (both made in Italy), and they're exactly the same.
This actually worries me, and I suspect that's one of the reasons they discontinued the LUZ.
The pump has a cheap piece of crap plastic impeller which cracked at the hole and allowed it to free spin, the bearings must be garbage too because it was locked up tight.
Surprisingly this pump.never leaked a drop.

I like this car, but I'm seriously considering selling it now. I don't want to fool with a waterpump at 80,000 miles.

If anyone wants a 2014 Cruze Diesel with a fleece tune, delete, and downpipe; I may have the car for you


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Nuke108 said:


> Good News!!!
> 
> Replaced the waterpump, idler pulley, tensioner, and serpentine belt. I
> It Runs Perfect!!!
> ...


Happy for you that you got it running again. Just for the record on the diesel there has been very few water pump failures. I only know of one other failure. Again, congrats on getting it going. I plan to keep my car for many miles, I have zero concern over a water pump.


----------

